# Animated fishing knots



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's a great web site on tying fishing knots. I refer to it quite often to refresh my memory. Hope you guys find it as useful as I do. http://www.animatedknots.com/snell/index.php


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I love that site, Cat. That is what got me into knot tying. There is a new generation of knots out there that are even stronger.


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

thanks catman. there is also an app for smart phones that has a bunch of different knots. and its free!


----------

